# 2 TB external HDD.



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

I wanted a 2 TB external HDD which supports USB 3.0. Should I go for WD Passport Ultra HDD? I am buying it in April.


----------



## powerhoney (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> I wanted a 2 TB external HDD which supports USB 3.0. Should I go for WD Passport Ultra HDD? I am buying it in April.



Definitely... Go for either that or the WD Elements one... Am currently using a 2 TB WD elements one and it's been performing really rock steady!!! 

On a side note, WD RMA is top notch...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2014)

+1 to WD hdd.


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

Elements is not 3.0 I think.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

it is 2.0 and 3.0...

WD Elements


WD Elements 2.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah I would just add my vote to the Passport Ultra, just for WD's brilliant ASS.
However I kept the Sony over the W.D  when I had both of them.


----------



## powerhoney (Mar 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Elements is not 3.0 I think.



Lol!!! Elements is available in 3.0!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

On a side not, congrats on your TV purchase!!!


----------

